# gulp



## crrowe12 (Aug 31, 2008)

Im just wondering what type of Gulp usually has the best perfermance for kingfish and others... I'm also aware the Blue-fish should be making there way into the jersey waters! How much longer til they start coming in and what bait is usually best for them?


----------



## 2aces (Jul 2, 2007)

crrowe12 said:


> Im just wondering what type of Gulp usually has the best perfermance for kingfish and others... I'm also aware the Blue-fish should be making there way into the jersey waters! How much longer til they start coming in and what bait is usually best for them?


Berkley bloodworm & the clam for Kingfish, for blues you can use anything for bait they are not picky. They should be down the Jersey shore line now.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*yep*

First welcome to the family. Like 2aces said, the bloodworm and clam will work very well, BUT....it seems that Blodworm fishbites are the hot bait of choice for the king fish.


----------



## davehunt (Mar 27, 2003)

Gents,

Went to the bait shop in WW Crest yesterday (NJ Ave & Sweet Briar - don't know the name of the shop - they've changed owners again). They had no Gulp bloodworms, they did however have FishBites blood worms so I figured what the heck.

First the negatives, this stuff looks like cut rubber bands or long skinny pieces of bubble gum. The artificial scent/lure is applied over a mesh fabric. You cut in to pieces and hook it sort of like a tiny piece of squid. You MUST keep this stuff dry or it gets slimy right away & it will wash away eventually, regardless of whether or not you are getting bites.

Now the positives, the kingfish and croaker in the surf sure seemed to like this stuff!! The croaker where mostly bait sized although I managed a couple of decent enough sized fish on Saturday night (1 on the incoming, the other about 35-40 minutes after the turn). I also added 2 kings tonight (both in the last hour before high tide). Also had 1 bait sized croaker (it was a tail with eyes!). I have to assume the surf was loaded with shorties because the bait was being attacked on every cast, I think the aggressors where just too small to get the hook in their mouths.

The water is very warm, so I assume this had much to do with despising the scent, but with that said, fish (at least kings and croakers) really went for the FishBites - I have had good success with Berkley Gulp as well.

RuddeDogg,

Forgot to ping you this weekend, my apologies. I really want to try and hook up and soak some bait. Not sure about next weekend since the kiddies are back in school (never know what my weekend may hold) but I am planning to be down on the 19th - a little getaway for the Mrs. and I. Also looking to get at least a weekend of fishing in October before we close up our place for the season. And of course, if you make it up north (North Jersey or NYC) let me know!!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Np Dave. I get every other weekend off. Just let me know.


----------

